# UML Tools



## deathhero (3. Dez 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe folgendes Problem....

Ich soll in der Schule eine Knoppix CD erstellen ( für Schüler, Lehrer ect....)
Darauf sollten diverse Programme installiert sein....

mir fehlt zur Zeit nur noch eines...nämlich ein UML FREEWARE Programm welches SQL unterstützt. (Linux tauglich)

Also so etwas wie zB  Rational Rose ( nur das Ding kostet natürlich etwas...)


Kennt da jemand diverse Programme...bin bis jetzt nur auf Umbrello gestoßen....

sg deathhero


----------



## Student (3. Dez 2004)

deathhero hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bin bis jetzt nur auf Umbrello gestoßen....


was fehlt dir an dem tool noch?

EDIT:
:arrow: http://www.jeckle.de/umltools.html

schau mal rein ..


----------



## foobar (3. Dez 2004)

Benutz mal die Suche hier im Forum, das wurde schon mehrmals besprochen.


----------

